# Bizet's Projected Sequel To Carmen



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

t's a little-known fact that Georges Bizet was plaaning o compose a sequel to Carmen shortly before his untimely death in 1875 . 
The opera was to deal with the prosecution of Don Jose for the murder of Carmen. Details of the scenario are sketchy, but there is one scene where Don Jose files a legal complaint after the Seville police have grilled him mercilessly . He accuses them of police brutality and failing to read him his rights.
The title of the sequel opera was to be - CARMEN MIRANDA !
Sorry I set you guys up for such a terrible pun. 








:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

superhorn said:


> t's a little-known fact that Georges Bizet was plaaning o compose a sequel to Carmen shortly before his untimely death in 1875 .
> The opera was to deal with the prosecution of Don Jose for the murder of Carmen. Details of the scenario are sketchy, but there is one scene where Don Jose files a legal complaint after the Seville police have grilled him mercilessly . He accuses them of police brutality and failing to read him his rights.
> The title of the sequel opera was to be - CARMEN MIRANDA !
> Sorry I set you guys up for such a terrible pun.
> ...


Poor José obviously didn't realize that, in Spain, he didn't have any "Miranda" rights.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

superhorn said:


> ...Don Jose files a legal complaint after the Seville police have grilled him mercilessly . He accuses them of police brutality and failing to read him his rights...


Sounds exactly like some story Nono or Henze, those very political Communist guys, would have based an opera on!

You had me there for a second, you really did...


----------

